# Un gestor amigo mío del Banco Santander me ha recomendado que saque todo mi dinero del banco...



## mulleixion (1 Abr 2020)

Pues eso. Un amigo mío gestor del Banco Santander de la capital me ha recomendado que saque todo mi dinero del banco lo antes posible ( por posible corralito ) .


¿ Puede ser posible esto del corralito ? 

¿ Que ocurriría con un ahorro de 10.000€ que tengo en mi banco ? 

¿ Que puede ocurrir con un ahorrador de más de 100k ? 

La verdad que me he asustado con lo que me ha dicho ya que no ha sido ninguna broma . 


A ver si algún "experto" arroja algo de luz sobre esto.


----------



## perrosno (1 Abr 2020)

Ya si eso danos también el nombre y el dni de tu gestor bro


----------



## BABY (1 Abr 2020)

Dinos la oficina donde trabaja.


----------



## Pio Pio (1 Abr 2020)

10.000 euros los he sacado yo en dos viajes, mi problema es sacar algo mas.


----------



## mulleixion (1 Abr 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Dinos la oficina donde trabaja.



Ni falta que hace. El que no se lo quiera creer que no se lo crea. Not my problem


----------



## mulleixion (1 Abr 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Ya si eso danos también el nombre y el dni de tu gestor bro



Si. Ahora voy


----------



## mulleixion (1 Abr 2020)

Pio Pio dijo:


> 10.000 euros los he sacado yo en dos viajes, mi problema es sacar algo mas.



No hablo de que no puedas gastarlos. Si no de que no te dejen sacarlos del banco , por ejemplo.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (1 Abr 2020)

Un gestor es un pringao.


----------



## Pio Pio (1 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> No hablo de que no puedas gastarlos. Si no de que no te dejen sacarlos del banco , por ejemplo.



Corralito , mientras me dejen hacer alguna transferencia.


----------



## perrosno (1 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Si. Ahora voy



A eso iba, que ya has dado demasiados datos, tu mismo


----------



## perrosno (1 Abr 2020)

Fantômas dijo:


> Un gestor es un pringao.



Son pringaos hasta los de las oficinas de cualquier entidad, como para fiarte de un gestor, que no deja de ser un comisionista


----------



## perrosno (1 Abr 2020)

A ver si lo que quiere es que se lo des a el, que te lo va a gestionar bien y bla, bla, bla, un churrero cualquiera.


----------



## elKaiser (1 Abr 2020)

Un secreto a voces.


----------



## Victor Chanov (1 Abr 2020)

Cada vez más cerca de Chipre o Argentina, gracias al R78


----------



## Play_91 (1 Abr 2020)

Una duda: 

Una cosa es una quita y otra un corralito.
¿En el corralito hay quitas? lo digo porque un corralito suena a que te bloquean las cuentas pero ¿te las quitan? A mi que no me dejen sacar me la suda pero que te hagan quitas sí que jode.


----------



## izerman (1 Abr 2020)

Recien desvirgado al habla.
He venido a leer hoy, porque tambien me ha comentado director de oficina, de pequeño banco catalan, no amigo, ni soy cliente, posibilidad similar a lo de este tema, no 100% seguro pero por comentarios off-record de su jefe de zona. Que sacara dinero para tener liquidez. No se si sera cierto o no pero entre esos comentarios, y llegar aqui a encontrarme esto. Asustan.

Recomendaciones practicas? Serio.


----------



## Beto (1 Abr 2020)

No me costará mucho vaciar la cuenta...de hecho igual ya está


----------



## riggedd (1 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Cada vez más cerca de Chipre o Argentina, gracias al R78



R78 tendrá la culpa de lo suyo,lo de ahora tiene la culpa quien usted sabe,no desvíe culpas tragenselas....


----------



## mulleixion (1 Abr 2020)

Beto dijo:


> No me costará mucho vaciar la cuenta...de hecho igual ya está



Yo solo digo lo que me llega. No me lo invento ni es trolleo alguno. Es simplemente transmitir lo que me han dicho para que luego no nos tome por gilipollas este gobierno de gilipollas.


----------



## clinadin (1 Abr 2020)

¿Te refieres a un gestor comercial de banca? Lo digo porque conozco a un gestor comercial de banca, de uno de los dos grandes bancos de este país, que me decía hace unos días que no se podían comprar acciones y vender al día siguiente, porque CNMV había prohibido los cortos, y que yo sepa, nada tiene que ver una cosa con la otra...
Así que se ve que conocen muy bien el entorno en que trabajan


----------



## DarkNight (1 Abr 2020)

En serio creeis ke si en mayo esto sigue asi, os van a dejar sacar la pasta del banco?


----------



## mulleixion (1 Abr 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a un gestor comercial de banca? Lo digo porque conozco a un gestor comercial de banca, de uno de los dos grandes bancos de este país, que me decía hace unos días que no se podían comprar acciones y vender al día siguiente, porque CNMV había prohibido los cortos, y que yo sepa, nada tiene que ver una cosa con la otra...
> Así que se ve que conocen muy bien el entorno en que trabajan





A mi gestor personal de mi banco de mis ahorros.


----------



## mulleixion (1 Abr 2020)

DarkNight dijo:


> En serio creeis ke si en mayo esto sigue asi, os van a dejar sacar la pasta del banco?



De no ser así, mejor tenerlo en casa o no sirve de nada ?


----------



## willock (1 Abr 2020)

no os preocupeis, en 20 dias ingresan todos los autónomos el IRPF e IVA del primer trimestre otros 1.000-2.000 Kilotones de Euros.....


----------



## Rain dog (1 Abr 2020)

Un corralito sirve para que no puedas sacar la pasta si, por ejemplo, cambiamos del euro a la neopeseta. O si la zona euro se parte en dos (Francia al mando de los sureños, Alemania con centro europa y el norte), y se crean dos euros. Imaginaros el euro "francés" a dónde se iría en dos patadas frente al alemán.

O si se va a producir una quita, por ejemplo, del 25% de los depósitos, o de las cuentas, o de lo que sea.


----------



## Intramuros (1 Abr 2020)

Haz exactamente lo contrario de lo que te haya dicho ese limpiabotas.


----------



## El_neutral (1 Abr 2020)




----------



## mulleixion (1 Abr 2020)

Intramuros dijo:


> Haz exactamente lo contrario de lo que te haya dicho ese limpiabotas.



Vamos que "inyecte" yo más dinero al banco que no tiene. No se yo Rick..


----------



## Ryu (1 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ni falta que hace. El que no se lo quiera creer que no se lo crea. Not my problem



Tu problema es que estás incurriendo en un delito de pánico financiero.


----------



## Intramuros (1 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Vamos que "inyecte" yo más dinero al banco que no tiene. No se yo Rick..



No, lo contrario de sacarlo es no sacarlo


----------



## Donetes (1 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> No hablo de que no puedas gastarlos. Si no de que no te dejen sacarlos del banco , por ejemplo.



Pues pago con tarjeta


----------



## Max Aub (1 Abr 2020)

No hace falta que lo diga ningun tuercebotas del banco, solo con lo que dijo el puto Chepas sobre la supeditacion al interes general de los bienes particulares, esta clarisimo. El que quiera entender, que entienda...


----------



## kikepm (1 Abr 2020)

Recordar Chipre.

Hay que distinguir entre un corralito y una quita. En el primer caso, el estado decreta, normalmente en fin de semana para coger a la ciudadanía por sorpresa, un bloqueo temporal de las transacciones y retiradas de efectivo. En el segundo, el decreto atenta contra las cantidades ahorradas en forma de cuentas de ahorros, depósitos, cuentas remuneradas, etc., extrayendo una parte que puede ser proporcional o no de cada cuenta, a partir de una determinada cantidad (por ejemplo, el 50% de todas las C.C. que tengan un valor mayor de 100.000 €, el 25% de las de más de 25.000€, etc.).

La causa de ambos tipos de latrocinios es la descapitalización del sistema bancario., y su recapitalización por medio de los paganinis de siempre. Como el estado es una sociedad de saqueo entre los gobiernos y las empresas más fuertemente relacionadas con él, como son los bancos, no se permite que el capitalismo actúe con normalidad y que estos quiebren ante situaciones de pánico o retirada de depósitos, lo que es común y recurrente en un sistema de reserva fraccionaria.

Los estados modernos han venido realizando todo tipo de malabares para evitar que los bancos quiebren, pero en estos momentos estamos asistiendo a una pérdida de valor brutal de todo el sistema financiero, que con las armas atómicas de destrucción masiva de la política monetaria no se están pudiendo revertir.

En mi opinión, es una MUY BUENA IDEA mantener una fracción importante de los ahorros en formatos no confiscables: oro, plata, BTC, bancolchón, y dejar en C.C. lo imprescindible para el día a día.


----------



## MAUSER (1 Abr 2020)

pero ahora los bancos están cerrados, no?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (1 Abr 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Recordar Chipre.
> 
> Hay que distinguir entre un corralito y una quita. En el primer caso, el estado decreta, normalmente en fin de semana para coger a la ciudadanía por sorpresa, un bloqueo temporal de las transacciones y retiradas de efectivo. En el segundo, el decreto atenta contra las cantidades ahorradas en forma de cuentas de ahorros, depósitos, cuentas remuneradas, etc., extrayendo una parte que puede ser proporcional o no de cada cuenta, a partir de una determinada cantidad (por ejemplo, el 50% de todas las C.C. que tengan un valor mayor de 100.000 €, el 25% de las de más de 25.000€, etc.).
> 
> ...



Mejor explicado imposible


----------



## Ryu (1 Abr 2020)

Krieger3 dijo:


> ¿Eso existe?
> ¿Me podrías indicar el artículo del Código Penal donde figura tipificado ese delito?
> 
> No sabía que eso existía. Ahora tengo curiosidad.



Pues lo he buscado en Google y parece que existe en otro paises pero no en España. No sé si ha habido casos, pero siempre lo he oido.


----------



## mulleixion (1 Abr 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Recordar Chipre.
> 
> Hay que distinguir entre un corralito y una quita. En el primer caso, el estado decreta, normalmente en fin de semana para coger a la ciudadanía por sorpresa, un bloqueo temporal de las transacciones y retiradas de efectivo. En el segundo, el decreto atenta contra las cantidades ahorradas en forma de cuentas de ahorros, depósitos, cuentas remuneradas, etc., extrayendo una parte que puede ser proporcional o no de cada cuenta, a partir de una determinada cantidad (por ejemplo, el 50% de todas las C.C. que tengan un valor mayor de 100.000 €, el 25% de las de más de 25.000€, etc.).
> 
> ...




Eso para alguien como yo que tengo menos de 10.000€ en el banco y que no tiene ni puta idea de inversión , como para jugarmela en oro o en lo que sea sin tener ni pajolera idea...


----------



## mulleixion (1 Abr 2020)

Ryu dijo:


> Pues lo he buscado en Google y parece que existe en otro paises pero no en España. No sé si ha habido casos, pero siempre lo he oido.



Osea que incurro yo por algo que me ha dicho a mi el de mi banco. Claro... Pues no tiene mucho sentido la verdad. La información es veraz y a mí solo me surgen dudas. De ahí el hilo


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues eso. Un amigo mío gestor del Banco Santander de la capital me ha recomendado que saque todo mi dinero del banco lo antes posible ( por posible corralito ) .
> 
> 
> ¿ Puede ser posible esto del corralito ?
> ...



que un empleado de banca te diga que saques el dinero porque el sistema no es fiable tiene la misma credibilidad que un cura te diga que no vayas a misa porque igual lo de la religión todo es mentira ....... no se Rick


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> que un empleado de banca te diga que saques el dinero porque el sistema no es fiable tiene la misma credibilidad que un cura te diga que no vayas a misa porque igual lo de la religión todo es mentira ....... no se Rick



Es de confianza amigo mío de hace bastantes años. Esta claro que un trabajador tal cual no te va a decir llévate mi dinero..


----------



## Mr. Frost (2 Abr 2020)

¿Pero alguien duda que habrá corralito?.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Abr 2020)

Krieger3 dijo:


> ¿Eso existe?
> ¿Me podrías indicar el artículo del Código Penal donde figura tipificado ese delito?
> 
> No sabía que eso existía. Ahora tengo curiosidad.



Existe en algunos países de Hispanoamérica. No en el C.P. español.


----------



## Stopper (2 Abr 2020)

Si quieren otra guerra civil es la mejor forma de declararla. Robar los ahorros a la gente, no tienen bastante con el expolio de Hacienda? Que empiecen por Galapagar y después vamos el resto.


----------



## luismarple (2 Abr 2020)

aosaer, señores. Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar, nunca nos hemos visto en una situación así, pero la tercera vía que se plantea es inviable. España no puede tirar por la calle del medio y ponerse por su cuenta con el pedazo de deuda que tiene en euros con el BCE. Salirse de la UE, montar una neopeseta y empezar de cero equivale a convertirnos en Venezuela, porque en tres meses no habrá suficiente papel para imprimir neopesetas como para pagar el interés de esa deuda.

Así que la única solución es la vía Tsipras, no hay más cojones. Va a ser duro porque el yonki necesita su dosis y hay que limpiarse, pero iba a ser igual de duro en cualquier momento. Ahora por lo menos estamos todos mentalizados de que hay que separar las piernas, agarrarse a los tobillos y aguantar la respiración.

Y a la larga va a ser mejor así, se acabaron los aeropuertos sin tráfico, las charos revisando la perspectiva de género de los comunicados del ayuntamiento, los moritos con 700 euros al mes para sus gastos... Y todo lo que no nos podíamos permitir.


----------



## Stopper (2 Abr 2020)

Yo creo que simplemente nos van a freír a impuestos (sí, más). Vamos a pagar hasta por respirar y tirarnos un pedo. Y habrá que reducir gasto político y público. Carguitos y paguitas, salarios funcionarios y pensiones. Y quien lleve tiempo preparando una oposición que se vaya olvidando, tasa de reposición 0%. Menuda putada para los que tenían los exámenes ahora, si piensan que van a tenerlos en unos meses son unos ilusos.


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> aosaer, señores. Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar, nunca nos hemos visto en una situación así, pero la tercera vía que se plantea es inviable. España no puede tirar por la calle del medio y ponerse por su cuenta con el pedazo de deuda que tiene en euros con el BCE. Salirse de la UE, montar una neopeseta y empezar de cero equivale a convertirnos en Venezuela, porque en tres meses no habrá suficiente papel para imprimir neopesetas como para pagar el interés de esa deuda.
> 
> Así que la única solución es la vía Tsipras, no hay más cojones. Va a ser duro porque el yonki necesita su dosis y hay que limpiarse, pero iba a ser igual de duro en cualquier momento. Ahora por lo menos estamos todos mentalizados de que hay que separar las piernas, agarrarse a los tobillos y aguantar la respiración.
> 
> Y a la larga va a ser mejor así, se acabaron los aeropuertos sin tráfico, las charos revisando la perspectiva de género de los comunicados del ayuntamiento, los moritos con 700 euros al mes para sus gastos... Y todo lo que no nos podíamos permitir.



Y eso para una persona de a pie como yo en que se traduce. Saco mi dinero y voto a VOX o como


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2020)

JAJAAJA

¿ qué importa donde escondas el dinero si es sólo papel ? 

Ni siquiera el dinero falso de monopoly como los bolívares venezolanos sirve de nada esconderlos debajo del colchón. 

jajajajajajjaja , pero cuánta ingenuidad. ¿ de verdad no os dais cuenta que un billete es un papel impreso que no vale nada ? 

Bueno, es perdonable, porque Maduro pensaba que si ponía más ceros hacía más ricos a los venezolanos sin dar palo al agua. 

El dinero es deuda. La deuda que acaba de adquirir Pablo iglesias y que se pagará con tus ahorros venideros, con tus impuestos y tus herencias. 

La devaluación es una quita encubierta del dinero y la borregada ni se entera de que lo que le costó ahorrar toda la vida , ahora sólo puede comprar dos cachivaches de los chinos.


----------



## Noega (2 Abr 2020)

Me ha dicho un alto cargo de la U.E. , que tienen reservado 1 billón ( con B de BILLON) de € , para el tema de la emergencia climática y que sin lugar a dudas ese dinero en vez de subvencionar chiringuitos varios servirá para evitar que los ciudadanos acabemos arruinados.
No es broma, lo del alto cargo si, lo del BILLON no


----------



## Noega (2 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> JAJAAJA
> 
> ¿ qué importa donde escondas el dinero si es sólo papel ?
> 
> ...



¿Crees que el BCE puede optar por una devaluación integra de euro?
¿Ves más probable la división del € en dos monedas ?


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

Noega dijo:


> Me ha dicho un alto cargo de la U.E. , que tienen reservado 1 billón ( con B de BILLON) de € , para el tema de la emergencia climática y que sin lugar a dudas ese dinero en vez de subvencionar chiringuitos varios servirá para evitar que los ciudadanos acabemos arruinados.
> No es broma, lo del alto cargo si, lo del BILLON no




No se. Acabo de leerlo


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> No se. Acabo de leerlo



Según este titular...nos quiere f***** el culo básicamente. Y eso que yo tan solo ahorraba para la entrada de un piso y salir del jodido alquiler


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> JAJAAJA
> 
> ¿ qué importa donde escondas el dinero si es sólo papel ?
> 
> ...



Meter todo mi ahorro por ejemplo no se... Al barril crudo que está en mínimos... Me "salvaría" esa pasta ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2020)

Noega dijo:


> ¿Crees que el BCE puede optar por una devaluación integra de euro?
> ¿Ves más probable la división del € en dos monedas ?



Es que da igual. El dinero no existe.

Son promesas de trabajo futuro. 

Imagínate que tienes un enorme campo de algodón y que tienes muchos esclavos. 
Si les pagases un sueldo y llegasen a acumular ahorros, quizás prefiriesen irse y montar su propio campo o simplemente no hacer nada. 

Al hacerlos dependientes por no tener nada ahorrado, no les queda más remedio que seguir en el tajo. 

Entenderás que doscientos mil millones de euros , no es un barco mercante cargado de billetes.


----------



## Sputnik (2 Abr 2020)

Nuse de que avlais siempre le pongo 20


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Meter todo mi ahorro por ejemplo no se... Al barril crudo que está en mínimos... Me "salvaría" esa pasta ?



Ser ahorrador aún pasando necesidades es una forma de ser, de la misma manera que otras personas sacan de tarjeta de crédito para pagar tonterías aún teniendo enormes deudas. 

SE NACE. NO PUEDES EVITAR SER ASÍ. En un grupo debe haber diferentes individuos con diferentes pulsiones porque si todo el mundo fuese igual , un error de cálculo llevaría al grupo a la extinción. Piensa en nuestros antepasados de hace miles de años . 

Un hamster es un animal ahorrador. ha evolucionado en zonas semidesérticas de Siria, donde la mitad del año apenas hay alimentos, por lo tanto en épocas de abundancia, recolecta todo lo que encuentra. A veces anidan en campos de trigo y se han encontrado madrigueras con kilos y kilos de varias generaciones. El ratón europeo , sin embargo, que siempre encuentra algo que comer por el bosque, no ahorra. 

yo siempre fui muy diferente a mi hermano, que me lleva 3 años . A pesar de ser de familia normal , que no le llegaba el sueldo a fin de mes, yo nunca jamás en mi vida , me vi sin dinero. ni siquiera de niño . NUNCA !! Jamás tuve deudas , es más , he llegado a acumular suficiente dinero gracias a mi trabajo que me ha permitido retirarme a los 40 , precisamente porque todo me indicaba que iba a pasar lo que está pasando y que debería dilapidar mis ahorros en mi tiempo de vida. y eso estoy haciendo. 

LA VIDA ES TODO AQUELLO QUE PASA FUERA DEL TRABAJO. 

Mi hermano , sin embargo , yo le prestaba dinero de niño. Él y su mujer trabajan y ambos ganan un buen sueldo . no sé donde meten más de 3000 euros al mes , pero se siguen quedando a cero como cuando era niño. 

Hemos nacido en la misma casa, con los mismos padres , pero nuestra forma de ser es diferente. 

Yo soy como un hermano de mi padre, que ha acumulado un montón de pasta en la vida y ha sido siempre muy tacaño . Se ha privado de todo en la vida con tal de no gastar. Es la persona de la que más he aprendido pues viendo sus graves errores, pude recapacitar a tiempo para no ser como él. 

¿ Por qué ahorrar es una estafa ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2020)

Un gigante con pies de barro del que ha huído Inglaterra . Ellos bien sabían que no debían meterse en el euro


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

Pues si. Meterlo en cualquier parte con tal de salvarlo. Es mi intención. Y mirando un poco por allí y un poco por allá vi que muchos apuestan por ello.


----------



## Barruno (2 Abr 2020)

Ryu dijo:


> Tu problema es que estás incurriendo en un delito de pánico financiero.



Nuevo delito?


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues si. Meterlo en cualquier parte con tal de salvarlo. Es mi intención. Y mirando un poco por allí y un poco por allá vi que muchos apuestan por ello.



Créeme, invierte en experienciar la vida. 

Un virus te puede acortar tu aventura de vivir, que aunque te creas eterno, no , no lo eres. 
El suelo por donde pisas está compuesto de cadáveres de humanos y animales que estuvieron tan vivos como tú.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues eso. Un amigo mío gestor del Banco Santander de la capital me ha recomendado que saque todo mi dinero del banco lo antes posible ( por posible corralito ) .
> 
> 
> ¿ Puede ser posible esto del corralito ?
> ...



POMPERO

No digo na y lo digo to


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

Si te hubieses molestado en seguir leyendo los comentarios habrías podido leer después mi aclaración de qué es un amigo de hace muchos años. Esta claro que un gestor no va a ir en contra de su banco ni pudiendo peligrar su trabajo.


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> POMPERO
> 
> No digo na y lo digo to



Pompero, como mi rabo entero.


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Créeme, invierte en experienciar la vida.
> 
> Un virus te puede acortar tu aventura de vivir, que aunque te creas eterno, no , no lo eres.
> El suelo por donde pisas está compuesto de cadáveres de humanos y animales que estuvieron tan vivos como tú.



Tenía dos objetivos, la compra de un piso ( la entrada del mismo ) y un cambio de coche. Asi preveo experienciar mi vida a corto/medio plazo jeje... Tampoco tengo muchos hobbies y los que tengo están cubiertos porque el gasto que me suponen es ínfimo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tenía dos objetivos, la compra de un piso ( la entrada del mismo ) y un cambio de coche. Asi preveo experienciar mi vida a corto/medio plazo jeje... Tampoco tengo muchos hobbies y los que tengo están cubiertos porque el gasto que me suponen es ínfimo.



Si quieres tener una vida dichosa, fíjate en tus antepasados, por eso existes. Sigue tu determinismo biológico. 

Tú serás el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes que se remonta al principio de los tiempos. 

Desciendes de unos valientes que superaron la glaciación, las invasiones, las epidemias, las hambrunas y aún así tuvieron y amaron a sus hijos. 

algo de lo que tú eres incapaz. pregúntate quién te ha castrado y con qué finalidad.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Meter todo mi ahorro por ejemplo no se... Al barril crudo que está en mínimos... Me "salvaría" esa pasta ?



estaria bastante mas segura.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Abr 2020)

os estan enagañando, no hay problemas en las cuentas publicas, los 200.000 millones en creditos es solo en avales, ademas es FAKE, como todas las medidas que toma este gobierno, una minina parte de ese dinero se ira en avales con el dinero que imprime el BCE dentro de la normalidad.

lo que pasa es que aprovechando el rio revuelto del virus los trileros han aprovechado a ver si estafan a los paises hormigas de la UE y a preparar el camino para robar el dinero ahorrado por las hormigas españolas.


----------



## Mdutch (2 Abr 2020)

Deberían banearte.
Te paga alguien por ser un puto troll?

Y ojo, no digo que no pueda pasar algo.
Pero que un gestor llame a un forero Paco de mierda para que retire todo su dinero es falso de toda falsedad, y lo que estás haciendo es buscar pánico y es un delito.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Si te hubieses molestado en seguir leyendo los comentarios habrías podido leer después mi aclaración de qué es un amigo de hace muchos años. Esta claro que un gestor no va a ir en contra de su banco ni pudiendo peligrar su trabajo.



probablemente lo que quiera es que la gente saque el dinero de otros bancos para que el santander los compre por un euro...


----------



## stuka (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues eso. Un amigo mío gestor del Banco Santander de la capital me ha recomendado que saque todo mi dinero del banco lo antes posible ( por posible corralito ) .
> 
> 
> ¿ Puede ser posible esto del corralito ?
> ...





*24 Ene 2019 *

*Mensajes 30 Zanx 11 *



Entráis a trapo, tontos del culo.

Una mili os vendría como Agua de Mayo.


----------



## Kpi España (2 Abr 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Una duda:
> 
> Una cosa es una quita y otra un corralito.
> ¿En el corralito hay quitas? lo digo porque un corralito suena a que te bloquean las cuentas pero ¿te las quitan? A mi que no me dejen sacar me la suda pero que te hagan quitas sí que jode.



La quita supone que el acreedor libera al deudor de parte o toda la deuda, que no es el caso. Segun lo que dices, seria un robo sin violencia fisica camuflado con la palabra confiscacion o intervencion de cuentas.


----------



## Play_91 (2 Abr 2020)

Kpi España dijo:


> La quita supone que el acreedor libera al deudor de parte o toda la deuda, que no es el caso. Segun lo que dices, seria un robo sin violencia fisica camuflado con la palabra confiscacion o intervencion de cuentas.



¿Pero el corralito sería bloqueo o quita?

De todas formas tienen muchas formas de quitas, por ejemplo cobrándote autónomos ya te están haciendo una quita poco a poco, no hace falta que te roben directamente de la cuenta.


----------



## Rexter (2 Abr 2020)

Y el petróleo lo extraemos de nuestras ingentes reservas de Albacete. ¿No?


----------



## cerilloprieto (2 Abr 2020)

Ryu dijo:


> Tu problema es que estás incurriendo en un delito de pánico financiero.



Vaya , ya salió el perro del Sistema. El delincuente es el castuzo que provoca el pánico, no el ciudadano que grita de pánico. Que ya está bien de culpabilizarnos de vuestras mierdas.


----------



## luismarple (2 Abr 2020)

Porque si no tienes credito en una divisa seria, nadie te vende petroleo. Por poner un bien basico entre otros mil.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (2 Abr 2020)

Yo no creo que hagan eso, no estaria avisando Chepa Morada.

Vamos a seguir la via GRIEGA , si o si.

El Chepas esta con lo de las confiscaciones para que luego cuando los hombres de negro vengan, poder seguir diciendo que por la avaricia de loh ricoh y de la castah, no le dejaron hacer sus confiscaciones bolivarianas los podereh en la sombrah, y que habriamos estado mucho mejor si le hubieramos hecho caso.

Y al mismo tiempo, creo que está intentando dar que hablar en los medios para desviar la atencion de la pila de cadaveres, que ya va camino de los 10k gracias a la inestimable colaboracion del gobierno frentepopulista


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Abr 2020)

Fantômas dijo:


> Un gestor es un pringao.



Básicamente un comercial.
Al que le conviene convencerte hoy de una cosa y mañana de otra.
Porque a él no le pagas tú, sino su jefe.


----------



## luismarple (2 Abr 2020)

Un diesel viejo sin filtro antipolucion puede tirar con aceite de girasol. Pero cuando necesites un recambio a ver lo que haces. Estaríamos como en Cuba.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Abr 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Recordar Chipre.
> 
> Hay que distinguir entre un corralito y una quita. En el primer caso, el estado decreta, normalmente en fin de semana para coger a la ciudadanía por sorpresa, un bloqueo temporal de las transacciones y retiradas de efectivo. En el segundo, el decreto atenta contra las cantidades ahorradas en forma de cuentas de ahorros, depósitos, cuentas remuneradas, etc., extrayendo una parte que puede ser proporcional o no de cada cuenta, a partir de una determinada cantidad (por ejemplo, el 50% de todas las C.C. que tengan un valor mayor de 100.000 €, el 25% de las de más de 25.000€, etc.).
> 
> ...



Todo bien.
Salvo lo de que _"el capitalismo actúe con normalidad"_ porque es una contradicción de términos.  
En el mundo real, me refiero, no en estudios de laboratorio.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Eso para alguien como yo que tengo menos de 10.000€ en el banco y que no tiene ni puta idea de inversión , como para jugarmela en oro o en lo que sea sin tener ni pajolera idea...



Precisamente un buen criterio para los negocios es ir "contracorriente" y no dejarse seducir por las euforias ni por las depresiones masivas, siempre y cuando tengas margen de maniobra para ir a tu aire.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Abr 2020)

Provincia de Jaén = los nuevos Emiratos Árabes Unidos del siglo XXI.


----------



## jorobachov (2 Abr 2020)

Pregúntale qué pasará con las hipotecas , mucha gente no va a poder pagarlas a partir de ahora


----------



## Jotagb (2 Abr 2020)

Tu no serás amigo de Felipe?
Deja de contar lo que sueñas en tus húmedos sueños por los foros.


----------



## Kevinjesus (2 Abr 2020)

Stopper dijo:


> Yo creo que simplemente nos van a freír a impuestos (sí, más). Vamos a pagar hasta por respirar y tirarnos un pedo. Y habrá que reducir gasto político y público. Carguitos y paguitas, salarios funcionarios y pensiones. Y quien lleve tiempo preparando una oposición que se vaya olvidando, tasa de reposición 0%. Menuda putada para los que tenían los exámenes ahora, si piensan que van a tenerlos en unos meses son unos ilusos.



Dentro de lo malo, espero que sea algo así. Porque la confiscación de dinero en cuentas corrientes, o un corralito, sería de una brutalidad tal que difícilmente se podría volver a un estado "normal". ¿Qué haría el pueblo si nos confiscan pasta del banco?¿Tendríamos lo que hay que tener para ir a buscar a los responsables?...no lo tengo claro, somos unos borregos.
Pero....dudo muchísimo que eso lo hiciera un gobierno nacional, de ningún color, pero menos un gobierno "progresista" (mira que me fastidia la palabrita esta). Nos hace falta un grupo de hombres de negro de la UE que asuman las decisiones de gobierno para enderezar este país, un grupito de tíos nórdicos paliduchos y antipáticos pero con las ideas claras y mano firme. Nos dolería pero sería lo mejor.


----------



## kusss (2 Abr 2020)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> ¿Qué haría el pueblo si nos confiscan pasta del banco?¿Tendríamos lo que hay que tener para ir a buscar a los responsables?



Yo no sé el resto, pero si la basura que nos gobierna mete sus sucias manos en el sudor de mi frente, el responsable lo pagaría muy caro. Sería la fuerza motriz de mi existencia.


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

Mdutch dijo:


> Deberían banearte.
> Te paga alguien por ser un puto troll?
> 
> Y ojo, no digo que no pueda pasar algo.
> Pero que un gestor llame a un forero Paco de mierda para que retire todo su dinero es falso de toda falsedad, y lo que estás haciendo es buscar pánico y es un delito.



Y tú vas de listo , como buen hater comedoritos. Vete leyendo un poco el hilo y aclaro que dicho gestor es amigo de hace años, vamos de confianza , no uno de hola y adiós. La información es veridica y por lo que he podido leer otros han abierto hilos con las mismas recomendaciones por parte de amigos del sector financiero. Así que SHUT UP CALVO


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

stuka dijo:


> *24 Ene 2019 *
> 
> *Mensajes 30 Zanx 11 *
> 
> ...



Regimiento América 66 Aizoain. Cazador de Montaña, atontao


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

Yo lo suelto porque es cierto y si no te cuela me la pela. Para trollear ya tendría FC


----------



## 999999999 (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> *¿ Que ocurriría con un ahorro de 10.000€ que tengo en mi banco ?*



Pobre en modo acojonao...


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Vaya , ya salió el perro del Sistema. El delincuente es el castuzo que provoca el pánico, no el ciudadano que grita de pánico. Que ya está bien de culpabilizarnos de vuestras mierdas.



Encima debe de ser mentira. Algún forero ha explicado que ese delito aquí es inexistente.


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Básicamente un comercial.
> Al que le conviene convencerte hoy de una cosa y mañana de otra.
> Porque a él no le pagas tú, sino su jefe.



Es amigo, no un gestor de esos que puedes ver una vez al año.


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

kusss dijo:


> Yo no sé el resto, pero si la basura que nos gobierna mete sus sucias manos en el sudor de mi frente, el responsable lo pagaría muy caro. Sería la fuerza motriz de mi existencia.



Yo tengo claro que asalto Galapagar o me hago el simpa de Mediamarkt en tiempo libre.


----------



## elCañonero (2 Abr 2020)

Gestor dice jajaja tu amigo es un puto comercial, nada más


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

elCañonero dijo:


> Gestor dice jajaja tu amigo es un puto comercial, nada más



Llamalo como quieras, desde luego sus estudios no son meramente comerciales.


----------



## Shy (2 Abr 2020)

Gestor es la forma eufemística de decir puto comercial. Comercial es la forma eufemística de definir perfiles psicológicos con baja empatía cuando no directamente psiópatas.


----------



## Beto (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yo solo digo lo que me llega. No me lo invento ni es trolleo alguno. Es simplemente transmitir lo que me han dicho para que luego no nos tome por gilipollas este gobierno de gilipollas.



Si no digo ni si ni no. Digo la verdad, que una vez pago el alquiler y la guardería, la cuenta queda pelada


----------



## BubbleBurst (2 Abr 2020)




----------



## Stopper (2 Abr 2020)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> Dentro de lo malo, espero que sea algo así. Porque la confiscación de dinero en cuentas corrientes, o un corralito, sería de una brutalidad tal que difícilmente se podría volver a un estado "normal". ¿Qué haría el pueblo si nos confiscan pasta del banco?¿Tendríamos lo que hay que tener para ir a buscar a los responsables?...no lo tengo claro, somos unos borregos.
> Pero....dudo muchísimo que eso lo hiciera un gobierno nacional, de ningún color, pero menos un gobierno "progresista" (mira que me fastidia la palabrita esta). Nos hace falta un grupo de hombres de negro de la UE que asuman las decisiones de gobierno para enderezar este país, un grupito de tíos nórdicos paliduchos y antipáticos pero con las ideas claras y mano firme. Nos dolería pero sería lo mejor.



Ir al banco a sacar el dinero como propone el OP es como ir al supermercado a llevarse rollos de papel higiénico para todo el año. Echenique es directamente un ser con muy poca materia gris en su cabeza y no hace más que soltar cualquier chorrada sin fundamento alguno. Y el otro (voy a evitar hacer valoraciones), el de la coleta, aunque tampoco sea ningún lumbreras, busca otro tipo de efecto, realmente no creo que estuviera amenazando con confiscar (ROBAR) parte de los ahorros del populacho, yo creo que iba dirigido a los retrasados de sus votantes con el mensaje de que está dispuesto a ir a por las grandes fortunas (supongo que se incluirá entre ellas junto al Wyoming y toda esta jarcia de burgueses progres). Pero ya han aclarado varios medios que ha citado un artículo de la Constitución pero se ha olvidado de mencionar otro relacionado, por lo que lo plantea no es posible. 

El corralito ya es otra historia, pero si no me equivoco los pagos con tarjeta estarían permitidos por lo que ir a sacar el dinero como si no hubiera un mañana me parece un tanto absurdo. Para que el que tenga dinero en b en casa podría ser una putada si no se permite pagar en metálico.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2020)

Es que la gente es imbécil, manteniendo el efectivo en un Banco, con la que está cayendo. 
Si al menos te dieran un 10% al mes...pero no te dan nada!!!!
Y ahora en casa, custodias tú tu dinero.

España no tiene remedio


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2020)

Stopper dijo:


> Ir al banco a sacar el dinero como propone el OP es como ir al supermercado a llevarse rollos de papel higiénico para todo el año. Echenique es directamente un ser con muy poca materia gris en su cabeza y no hace más que soltar cualquier chorrada sin fundamento alguno. Y el otro (voy a evitar hacer valoraciones), el de la coleta, aunque tampoco sea ningún lumbreras, busca otro tipo de efecto, realmente no creo que estuviera amenazando con confiscar (ROBAR) parte de los ahorros del populacho, yo creo que iba dirigido a los retrasados de sus votantes con el mensaje de que está dispuesto a ir a por las grandes fortunas (supongo que se incluirá entre ellas junto al Wyoming y toda esta jarcia de burgueses progres). Pero ya han aclarado varios medios que ha citado un artículo de la Constitución pero se ha olvidado de mencionar otro relacionado, por lo que lo plantea no es posible.
> 
> El corralito ya es otra historia, pero si no me equivoco los pagos con tarjeta estarían permitidos por lo que ir a sacar el dinero como si no hubiera un mañana me parece un tanto absurdo. Para que el que tenga dinero en b en casa podría ser una putada si no se permite pagar en metálico.



Eso decían en la Rusia de hace 25 años, cuando el gobierno decidió, con sus dos cojones, quitarle dos ceritos a la economía.
Y tus super ahorros de 100.000 euros, de lunes a martes, pasaban a valer 1000 euros.
Suerte con tus creencias


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (2 Abr 2020)

Intramuros dijo:


> No, lo contrario de sacarlo es no sacarlo



No, lo contrario de sacar es meter.


----------



## luismarple (2 Abr 2020)

Fede70 dijo:


> No, lo contrario de sacar es meter.



puede ser, o no puede ser.


----------



## luismarple (2 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Eso decían en la Rusia de hace 25 años, cuando el gobierno decidió, con sus dos cojones, quitarle dos ceritos a la economía.
> Y tus super ahorros de 100.000 euros, de lunes a martes, pasaban a valer 1000 euros.
> Suerte con tus creencias



Pues entonces la solución es ponerse en manos de otro. Compra acciones de Amazon y ya se encargarán Bezos y Trump de que nadie toque lo que es tuyo, por su propio interés.


----------



## Coronavirus (2 Abr 2020)

Un gestor es un tio sin bachillerato, que se lo saque, estudie el SEBC y vea lo imbecil que es.


----------



## Kevinjesus (2 Abr 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Pues entonces la solución es ponerse en manos de otro. Compra acciones de Amazon y ya se encargarán Bezos y Trump de que nadie toque lo que es tuyo, por su propio interés.



Esa opción es interesante, arriesgada pero interesante. Dinero que metas en acciones o fondos es de suponer que no es fácilmente alcanzable por un gobierno que busca rebañar en los ahorros de la gente. ¿O soy un ingenuo? supongo que siempre pueden decir "a aquellos que tengan patrimonio de más de xxxxx €, sumando cuentas corrientes, depósitos, acciones y demás, les cogeremos un YY% de esa cantidad"


----------



## luismarple (2 Abr 2020)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> Esa opción es interesante, arriesgada pero interesante. Dinero que metas en acciones o fondos es de suponer que no es fácilmente alcanzable por un gobierno que busca rebañar en los ahorros de la gente. ¿O soy un ingenuo? supongo que siempre pueden decir "a aquellos que tengan patrimonio de más de xxxxx €, sumando cuentas corrientes, depósitos, acciones y demás, les cogeremos un YY% de esa cantidad"



Tocar las acciones es joder a una empresa de otro país. Dependiendo de lo fuerte que sea ese país se cortarán un pelo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Abr 2020)

Con la dictadura socialista-marxista que nos desgobierna, me temo que tiene toda la razón.


----------



## Stopper (2 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Eso decían en la Rusia de hace 25 años, cuando el gobierno decidió, con sus dos cojones, quitarle dos ceritos a la economía.
> Y tus super ahorros de 100.000 euros, de lunes a martes, pasaban a valer 1000 euros.
> Suerte con tus creencias



No estaban en el euro, lo que no sé ahora mismo es si eso es mejor o peor.


----------



## cacho_perro (2 Abr 2020)

Donetes dijo:


> Pues pago con tarjeta



This. Ya pueden poner todos los "corralitos" que quieran (de hecho actualmente hay límite diario de sacar pasta en los cajeros y si quieres retirar efectivo gordo te ponen pegas también en las sucursales) que lo chungo realmente sería eso: que después de incitar por activa y por pasiva a la gente para que pague exclusivamente con tarjeta por el tema del coñovirus pusieran un límite diario muy draconiano de lo que puedes gastar usando "plástico"... y que a la misma vez limiten aún más lo que puedas sacar del cajero.

Tendría que ser una medida muy gorda y coordinada (limitar transferencias, pagos con tarjeta y retirada de efectivo) para que fuera el tema así, y además limitar y sancionar los pagos en efectivo pues ya sabemos que hay barrios y colectivos chungos donde ni usan "plástico" ni suelen tener cuentas corrientes...

Pero vamos, que si nos quieren joder tienen medidas de sobra para hacerlo y no serviría demasiado el bancolchón...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues eso. Un amigo mío gestor del Banco Santander



Un comercial vamos. Debe de tener un traje del corte inglés guapisimo. Incluso habrá gente que pensará que se lo hicieron a medida.

Y a buen entendedor...


----------



## Stopper (2 Abr 2020)

En Chipre respetaron los 100.000€.
En Grecia entraron los hombres de negro.

Quizás veamos ambas cosas aquí.


----------



## Stopper (2 Abr 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Un comercial vamos. Debe de tener un traje del corte inglés guapisimo. Incluso habrá gente que pensará que se lo hicieron a medida.
> 
> Y a buen entendedor...



A mí me trataron de vender un fondo de inversión y poco más y le convenzo yo al subdirector de mi sucursal (con su trajecito, su corbata y su postureo) para que invierta en el MSCI World.


----------



## -H- (2 Abr 2020)

Stopper dijo:


> En Chipre respetaron los 100.000€.
> En Grecia entraron los hombres de negro.
> 
> Quizás veamos ambas cosas aquí.



De eso nada, en Chipre hubo quitas a los de menos de 100K, pero no tan importantes como los de más de 100k


----------



## Kevinjesus (2 Abr 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Tocar las acciones es joder a una empresa de otro país. Dependiendo de lo fuerte que sea ese país se cortarán un pelo.



No me refiero a que toquen las acciones, pero sí a que las usen para computar el patrimonio de cada uno y, en base a eso, quiten un % del total de lo que tengas disponible.


----------



## Stopper (2 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> De eso nada, en Chipre hubo quitas a los de menos de 100K, pero no tan importantes como los de más de 100k



Sería en depósitos no garantizados.


----------



## bertie (2 Abr 2020)

El corralito a quién hay que ponerlo es al gobierno socialista-comunista que tenemos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (2 Abr 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Tocar las acciones es joder a una empresa de otro país. Dependiendo de lo fuerte que sea ese país se cortarán un pelo.



No entiendo esta reflexión para nada. 
Qué más le da a Bezos quién es el tenedor de esas acciones? 
Seguro que no podrían expropiar unas acciones que se han comprado con un click y con el mismo clik se venden?


----------



## joalan (2 Abr 2020)

kusss dijo:


> Yo no sé el resto, pero si la basura que nos gobierna mete sus sucias manos en el sudor de mi frente, el responsable lo pagaría muy caro. Sería la fuerza motriz de mi existencia.



La basura que nos gobierna mete sus sucias manos en el sudor de nuestras frentes a diario. Cada vez que llenas el depósito, cada vez que compras el pan, cada vez que te llega el IBI, el impuesto de circulación, IRPF... Ya no te digo nada si fumas o te gusta el whisky.
Hala, ya le he dado una fuerza motriz a tu existencia


----------



## jefe de la oposición (2 Abr 2020)

fíate fíate de un gestor de banca autónomo y a comisión.


----------



## ESC (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues eso. Un amigo mío gestor del Banco Santander de la capital me ha recomendado que saque todo mi dinero del banco lo antes posible ( por posible corralito ) .
> 
> 
> ¿ Puede ser posible esto del corralito ?
> ...



Le respondo como persona simple y no como experto:

Es el dinero fiat lo que está en entredicho hasta que no hagan algún tipo de conversión en caso de regresar al oro para la capa superior de los bancos centrales.

En cuyo caso da igual que tenga los números almacenados en la red de discos duros de la banca o en representación de papel.

Ya que se están planteando un retorno a los metales preciosos para las "altas esferas" quizás lo cabal es emular a las altas esferas y buscar el valor refugio "clásico".

De tomar dicha iniciativa descubrirá que no es tan sencillo.


----------



## kusss (2 Abr 2020)

joalan dijo:


> La basura que nos gobierna mete sus sucias manos en el sudor de nuestras frentes a diario. Cada vez que llenas el depósito, cada vez que compras el pan, cada vez que te llega el IBI, el impuesto de circulación, IRPF... Ya no te digo nada si fumas o te gusta el whisky.
> Hala, ya le he dado una fuerza motriz a tu existencia



Me has descubierto la rueda macho. Pagar impuestos está en el contrato social, si no aceptas el trato te sales del sistema. Que un comunista se zumbe tus ahorros no está en el trato. Para ti será lo mismo que te toquen los cojones a que te enculen con un trabuco, para mí no.


----------



## ESC (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues eso. Un amigo mío gestor del Banco Santander de la capital me ha recomendado que saque todo mi dinero del banco lo antes posible ( por posible corralito ) .
> 
> 
> ¿ Puede ser posible esto del corralito ?
> ...



¿Qué le preocupa, tener cash para llevar el día a día o preservar el valor "representado" en esos 10k fiat?.


----------



## luismarple (2 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No entiendo esta reflexión para nada.
> Qué más le da a Bezos quién es el tenedor de esas acciones?
> Seguro que no podrían expropiar unas acciones que se han comprado con un click y con el mismo clik se venden?



Pues da. Se lo explico:

Imaginemos que en manos privadas españolas está el 0,1% de las acciones de Amazon (no tengo ni zorra idea, igual estoy diciendo una barbaridad). Lo que no quiere Bezos, ni ningún CEO de ninguna empresa, es que la cotización baje. Si la cotización es alta la empresa tiene acceso a créditos más baratos, puede lanzar ampliaciones de capital más ventajosas, los inversores se quedan...

Vale, ahora imaginemos que Pedro Sanchez incauta ese 0.1% hoy, Pedro Sanchez no quiere acciones de Amazon, lo que quiere es manteca fresca, así que mañana las vende. Qué sucede?? que Amazon se desploma, lo cual genera más ventas y más pérdida de valor, los accionistas de Amazon en todo el mundo pierden confianza, el acceso al crédito se vuelve más caro para Amazon y su situación es peor.

Aparte, en España muchos accionistas de otras empresas como Facebook, paypal, Disney y similares venderán sus acciones antes de que Pedro se las expropie, y en el resto del mundo muchos venderán por miedo a que Pedro expropie y venda Facebooks, paypales, netflix, etc... haciendo que esas empresas pierdan valor, acceso al crédito y en definitiva competitividad.

Entonces Bezos, Zuckerberg, Musk y toda esa peña llamarán a Trump y le dirán "eh, dile al sherpa ese que no se columpie, que expropie de su puto país si le da la gana pero a nosotros nos deja en paz".

Trump cogerá el teléfono... y si hace falta Pedro va casa por casa devolviendo los títulos y pidiendo perdón. Una cosa es joder a los ciudadanos de tu país, otra muy distinta es joder a empresas de países más fuertes.

Puede hacer esa pifia al Santander, BBVA o Iberdrola?? es más fácil que a empresas extranjeras, porque siempre puedes vender las acciones y luego dar ayudas a esas empresas, aunque para ese viaje no hacen falta alforjas. Lo que en ningún caso se va a comer otro país es que Pedro Sanchez hunda la cotización de sus empresas y la confianza de los inversores.


----------



## ciberobrero (2 Abr 2020)

kusss dijo:


> Me has descubierto la rueda macho. Pagar impuestos está en el contrato social, si no aceptas el trato te sales del sistema. Que un comunista se zumbe tus ahorros no está en el trato. Para ti será lo mismo que te toquen los cojones a que te enculen con un trabuco, para mí no.



Uno tiene derecho a romper el contrato social cuando los otros extraen a voluntad y no reinvierten en tus servicios sino en su ideología. O que me digan la letra pequeña del contrato, quizá no hubiera merecido la pena ni firmarlom


----------



## BigTwentyOne (2 Abr 2020)

Pues sí, la forma de provocar un corralito es yendo a sacar el dinero. Lo mismo que la manera de provocar que se termine el papel del culo es yendo en manada a comprar papel del culo.


----------



## joalan (2 Abr 2020)

kusss dijo:


> Me has descubierto la rueda macho. Pagar impuestos está en el contrato social, si no aceptas el trato te sales del sistema. Que un comunista se zumbe tus ahorros no está en el trato. Para ti será lo mismo que te toquen los cojones a que te enculen con un trabuco, para mí no.



Pues eso... pueden atracarte a cara descubierta y hacer una quita sobre los ahorros, o atracarte respetando el "contrato social" y meterte una subida de impuestos equivalente. El tema es que el resultado final es el mismo: pérdida de poder adquisitivo y pobreza para los de siempre. Pero oye, si te meten un IVA del 50% no pasa nada, que forma parte del contrato social. Y si endeudan el país hasta arriba para despilafarrarlo en sus mierdas (recuerda que el aval somos NOSOTROS), pues tampoco pasa nada.


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

ESC dijo:


> ¿Qué le preocupa, tener cash para llevar el día a día o preservar el valor "representado" en esos 10k fiat?.



Que me jodan el ahorro que voy haciendo grano a grano trabajando día y noche para poder comprarme un piso y salir del jodido alquiler.


----------



## kusss (2 Abr 2020)

joalan dijo:


> Pues eso... pueden atracarte a cara descubierta y hacer una quita sobre los ahorros, o atracarte respetando el "contrato social" y meterte una subida de impuestos equivalente. El tema es que el resultado final es el mismo: pérdida de poder adquisitivo y pobreza para los de siempre. Pero oye, si te meten un IVA del 50% no pasa nada, que forma parte del contrato social. Y si endeudan el país hasta arriba para despilafarrarlo en sus mierdas (recuerda que el aval somos NOSOTROS), pues tampoco pasa nada.



Los de arriba no tienen problemas, los de abajo la mayoría vive de paguitas que sufragan esos impuestos. Los jodidos siempre son los de en medio. Si suben el IVA al 50% va a consumir SPM, de hecho siempre he practicado el que consuma SPM. El "contrato social" es una mierda claro, pero son lentejas. En mi caso llevo mucho tiempo ahorrando para poder mandar a tomar por culo a ese contrato y a matrix entera. No tengo herencias ni padre rico, tengo que jugar al juego si quiero dejar de jugar algún día. Que me vengan ahora a cambiar las reglas 180º a mitad de la partida, no mira...por eso sería mi fuerza motriz de la que te reías antes, exactamente por eso.


----------



## kusss (2 Abr 2020)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Uno tiene derecho a romper el contrato social cuando los otros extraen a voluntad y no reinvierten en tus servicios sino en su ideología. O que me digan la letra pequeña del contrato, quizá no hubiera merecido la pena ni firmarlom



100% de acuerdo.


----------



## ESC (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Que me jodan el ahorro que voy haciendo grano a grano trabajando día y noche para poder comprarme un piso y salir del jodido alquiler.



"Conviértalo" - "traspáselo" - a metales preciosos como se lleva haciendo de toda la vida.

No es una decisión fácil.

Ya tendrá tiempo a reconvertirlo en el fiat que se saquen de la manga en un futuro en caso de tener una transición "amable".

--------------------------------------------------------

Uno lee los trucos de trilero que se sacan de la manga, que si relacionar una catidad de oro a criptos y no sé qué y es como para echarse a temblar.


----------



## delhierro (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues eso. Un amigo mío gestor del Banco Santander de la capital me ha recomendado que saque todo mi dinero del banco lo antes posible ( por posible corralito ) .



Enero 2020, al ignore.


----------



## luismarple (2 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Pues sí, la forma de provocar un corralito es yendo a sacar el dinero. Lo mismo que la manera de provocar que se termine el papel del culo es yendo en manada a comprar papel del culo.



Una avalancha no lo es si vas el primero.


----------



## capitan anchoa (2 Abr 2020)

Ryu dijo:


> Tu problema es que estás incurriendo en un delito de pánico financiero.



¿Eso está tipificado en el código penal? Porque aquí, quien está realmente propagando el pánico financiero es Pablo Iglesias con las declaraciones que está realizando tanto en twitter como en los medios de comunicación.


----------



## porcospin (2 Abr 2020)

Anda que no se te ve el plumero, un post cuyo único objetivo es desprestigiar a tu rival político y desestabilizar, pero para nada ayudar a otros foreros.

Muchisimos hilos falsos como este y en foros más importantes tendriais que crear para que el extracto de los bancos generara ese forzado ese hipotetico corralito. 

El gobierno no se, pero los bancos y sus accionistas os lo iban a agradecer a base de hostias.




mulleixion dijo:


> Yo solo digo lo que me llega. No me lo invento ni es trolleo alguno. Es simplemente transmitir lo que me han dicho para que luego no nos tome por gilipollas este gobierno de gilipollas.


----------



## Maxos (2 Abr 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No entiendo esta reflexión para nada.
> Qué más le da a Bezos quién es el tenedor de esas acciones?
> Seguro que no podrían expropiar unas acciones que se han comprado con un click y con el mismo clik se venden?



El gobierno de España no tiene ningún poder sobre esas acciones.
Esas acciones se intercambian usando la plataforma de NASDAQ, la cual tiene licencia del gobierno de EEUU, y en Amazon también reconocen que eres el propietario de esas acciones.
Si nadie de esos 3 (NASDAQ, gobierno de EEUU, Amazon) reconoce al gobierno de España como el propietario (y por su propio interés no lo harían), no pueden expropiar nada.



luismarple dijo:


> Pues da. Se lo explico:
> 
> Imaginemos que en manos privadas españolas está el 0,1% de las acciones de Amazon (no tengo ni zorra idea, igual estoy diciendo una barbaridad). Lo que no quiere Bezos, ni ningún CEO de ninguna empresa, es que la cotización baje. Si la cotización es alta la empresa tiene acceso a créditos más baratos, puede lanzar ampliaciones de capital más ventajosas, los inversores se quedan...
> 
> ...



A parte de eso, el poder de voto de miles de pequeños inversores por separado no tiene ningún valor, pero si un gobierno expropia todas esas acciones, se puede hacer con una parte importante de la empresa y tener el poder de votar en las decisiones.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Abr 2020)

Krieger3 dijo:


> Nunca te acostarás sin aprender algo nuevo.



Quien con fachas se acuesta, fusilado se levanta.


----------



## porcospin (2 Abr 2020)

Lo de VOX creo que ya lo traias decidido de casa, pero como creo q te sabes el programa

¿que haria VOX? 
¿copiar a Trump y no tomar medidas sanitarias para permitir que la actividad empresarial? 

Siendo un partido tan liberal supongo que ayudas del estado a parados o autonomos no seria coherente. 
Siendo una persona de a pie, sino tienes teletrabajo, olvidate de paguitas y ayudas del estado, al desempleo y a llorar a otra puerta. Me he dejado algo?




mulleixion dijo:


> Osea que incurro yo por algo que me ha dicho a mi el de mi banco. Claro... Pues no tiene mucho sentido la verdad. La información es veraz y a mí solo me surgen dudas. De ahí el hilo





mulleixion dijo:


> Y eso para una persona de a pie como yo en que se traduce. Saco mi dinero y voto a VOX o como


----------



## guanoincoming (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Que me jodan el ahorro que voy haciendo grano a grano trabajando día y noche para poder comprarme un piso y salir del jodido alquiler.



Yo mañana diversifico un poco , comprándome un piso. Me quito al menos parte del agobio de tener cash en el banco.


----------



## porcospin (2 Abr 2020)

Pues si tienes dinero, cambialo a libras, seguro que estan imprimendo papel. 

Dentro de un tiempo vienes y nos cuentas cuanto tienes. Igual nos echamos unas risas



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Un gigante con pies de barro del que ha huído Inglaterra . Ellos bien sabían que no debían meterse en el euro


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Abr 2020)

Mdutch dijo:


> Pero que un gestor llame a un forero Paco de mierda para que retire todo su dinero es falso de toda falsedad, y lo que estás haciendo es buscar pánico y es un delito.



Exacto, si gritas "fuego" en medio de una multitud y provocas una estampida humana, el delincuente eres tú.


----------



## porcospin (2 Abr 2020)

@ciberobrero ¿Puedes aportar datos?
¿que te/nos han extraído y donde ha ido a parar?

Se que a los fanboys y palmeros del ciertos partidos os jode que os gobiernen otros, pero aprovechar cualquier falsedad o bulo para meter calumnias, ya resulta cansino. Llego a pensar que algunos estais a sueldo, y os pagan en bocadillo por deliveroo 

Hecho el nivel del foro de hace años, ahora el % de descerebrados y garrulos tiende a forocoches ¿han nacido, se han hecho o los echado de otros estercoleros?.



ciberobrero dijo:


> Uno tiene derecho a romper el contrato social cuando los otros extraen a voluntad y no reinvierten en tus servicios sino en su ideología. O que me digan la letra pequeña del contrato, quizá no hubiera merecido la pena ni firmarlom


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Abr 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Puedes aportar datos, ¿que te/nos han extraído y donde ha ido a parar?



Mira aquí


----------



## joalan (2 Abr 2020)

kusss dijo:


> Los de arriba no tienen problemas, los de abajo la mayoría vive de paguitas que sufragan esos impuestos. Los jodidos siempre son los de en medio. Si suben el IVA al 50% va a consumir SPM, de hecho siempre he practicado el que consuma SPM. El "contrato social" es una mierda claro, pero son lentejas. En mi caso llevo mucho tiempo ahorrando para poder mandar a tomar por culo a ese contrato y a matrix entera. No tengo herencias ni padre rico, tengo que jugar al juego si quiero dejar de jugar algún día. Que me vengan ahora a cambiar las reglas 180º a mitad de la partida, no mira...por eso sería mi fuerza motriz de la que te reías antes, exactamente por eso.



De acuerdo contigo, cuando hablaba de empobrecer a "los de siempre" me refería a los que vivimos de trabajar, ni somos ricos ni vivimos de paguitas.
Y en ningún momento tuve la intención de reírme de nada, disculpa si te lo ha parecido.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (2 Abr 2020)

es evidente que el gobierno va a nacionalizar el sistema bancario y todas las cuentas corrientes y depósitos van a pasar al control del cheposo colETArra. La rata ya ha anunciado que "la riqueza de España está al servicio del bien común" Es una declaración de intenciones y se va a hacer, no lo dudeis.
España es ya de facto país integrante del eje del mal junto con Venezuela, Corea del Norte e Irán. Quien no lo quiera ver ya lo verá.


----------



## Tblls (2 Abr 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Pues si tienes dinero, cambialo a libras, seguro que estan imprimendo papel.
> 
> Dentro de un tiempo vienes y nos cuentas cuanto tienes. Igual nos echamos unas risas



Nunca ha llegado al par y por mucho que imprima el euro nunca será más fuerte que la libra


----------



## su IGWT (2 Abr 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Recordar Chipre.
> 
> Hay que distinguir entre un corralito y una quita. En el primer caso, el estado decreta, normalmente en fin de semana para coger a la ciudadanía por sorpresa, un bloqueo temporal de las transacciones y retiradas de efectivo. En el segundo, el decreto atenta contra las cantidades ahorradas en forma de cuentas de ahorros, depósitos, cuentas remuneradas, etc., extrayendo una parte que puede ser proporcional o no de cada cuenta, a partir de una determinada cantidad (por ejemplo, el 50% de todas las C.C. que tengan un valor mayor de 100.000 €, el 25% de las de más de 25.000€, etc.).
> 
> ...



una pregunta, sq ando un poco pez en esto: si tienes 50K en la cuenta corriente pero en el mismo banco una deuda (hipoteca) de 100K, tambien tendras quita¿ o miran el neto?
gracias


----------



## Xenturion (2 Abr 2020)

A mi me dijo ayer Ana Botín que comprara acciones del Santander


----------



## keler (2 Abr 2020)

Vamos que un tuercebotas, vendebiblias te ha dicho que saques el dinero del banco y tú le has creído. El otro día me lo recomendó también la limpiadora del edificio, quizá deba hacerla caso.


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

delhierro dijo:


> Enero 2020, al ignore.



Agarramela fuerte , CALVO


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

keler dijo:


> Vamos que un tuercebotas, vendebiblias te ha dicho que saques el dinero del banco y tú le has creído. El otro día me lo recomendó también la limpiadora del edificio, quizá deba hacerla caso.



Por eso entré e hice apertura del hilo. Luego te pones a buscar y por lo visto no solo otros usuarios han abierto hilos similares si no que ya tienes noticias en el ABC , El Mundo y otros... En los cuales ya se habla del corralito. Mal desencaminado no irá el tuercebotas.


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Anda que no se te ve el plumero, un post cuyo único objetivo es desprestigiar a tu rival político y desestabilizar, pero para nada ayudar a otros foreros.
> 
> Muchisimos hilos falsos como este y en foros más importantes tendriais que crear para que el extracto de los bancos generara ese forzado ese hipotetico corralito.
> 
> El gobierno no se, pero los bancos y sus accionistas os lo iban a agradecer a base de hostias.




Vaya y ahora otro subnormal. Si te pones a leer hoy los periódicos ( defensores de la izquierda ) incluso ellos mismos hablan hoy de que pasaría si hubiese un corralito con Pablo de portada. Así que no me jodas retarded


----------



## propellerman (2 Abr 2020)

Hombre sacarlo ya no sé; pero con la que se avecina y quien gobierna mejor tenerlo todo preparado para intentar salvar tu dinero en diferentes formas de las zarpas de ésta gente


----------



## Sir Connor (2 Abr 2020)

Mensajes 41 Zanx23 Latunes8


----------



## selenio (2 Abr 2020)

Ryu dijo:


> Tu problema es que estás incurriendo en un delito de pánico financiero.



Mas ha incurrido en ese delito Pablo Iglesias amenazando directamente a todo dios con el 128 en reiteradas veces, y ahi sigui de vicepresidente segundo del gobierno.


----------



## selenio (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Eso para alguien como yo que tengo menos de 10.000€ en el banco y que no tiene ni puta idea de inversión , como para jugarmela en oro o en lo que sea sin tener ni pajolera idea...



10.000€, ni te los van a tocar, otra cosa es a los que tienen mas de 100.000€, por persona y entidad.


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

selenio dijo:


> 10.000€, ni te los van a tocar, otra cosa es a los que tienen mas de 100.000€, por persona y entidad.




Fíjate los millonarios cuanto más tienen mas se lo llevan fuera del país. A ellos les jodería que les quitasen millones pero nunca se volverían pobres. En cambio los pequeños ahorradores de grano a grano nos jode hasta que nos quiten 100 eurillos..


----------



## selenio (2 Abr 2020)

su IGWT dijo:


> una pregunta, sq ando un poco pez en esto: si tienes 50K en la cuenta corriente pero en el mismo banco una deuda (hipoteca) de 100K, tambien tendras quita¿ o miran el neto?
> gracias



Miran que tienes 50K, de hecho si el banco quebrara, te quedarias sin esos 50K, y seguirias debiendo 100K de Hipoteca al otroa banco que lo comprara, los 50K ahorrados supuestamente se haria cargo el FDG, vamos en la practica como el FDG esta vacio, promesas de devolucion por parte del estado, es decir, nada.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Abr 2020)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> es evidente que el gobierno va a nacionalizar el sistema bancario y todas las cuentas corrientes y depósitos van a pasar al control del cheposo colETArra. La rata ya ha anunciado que "la riqueza de España está al servicio del bien común" Es una declaración de intenciones y se va a hacer, no lo dudeis.



Ojalá vivas para verlo, porque si no te vas a comer un buen "onwed".


----------



## selenio (2 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Fíjate los millonarios cuanto más tienen mas se lo llevan fuera del país. A ellos les jodería que les quitasen millones pero nunca se volverían pobres. En cambio los pequeños ahorradores de grano a grano nos jode hasta que nos quiten 100 eurillos..



Los millonarios de verdad ya han sacado el dinero del pais, los que tienen 100.000€ no son millonarios, son gente que ha trabajado toda su vida y les amenazan encima con expropiarles.


----------



## Ryu (2 Abr 2020)

selenio dijo:


> Mas ha incurrido en ese delito Pablo Iglesias amenazando directamente a todo dios con el 128 en reiteradas veces, y ahi sigui de vicepresidente segundo del gobierno.



En EEUU hubiese sido diferente.


----------



## selenio (2 Abr 2020)

Ryu dijo:


> En EEUU hubiese sido diferente.



No lo se, pero aqui es un hecho, a las declaraciones reiteradas me remito.


----------



## -H- (2 Abr 2020)

No teneis ni idea, es lamentable, precaución está bien, pero con seriedad


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> No teneis ni idea, es lamentable, precaución está bien, pero con seriedad



Arrojanos pues, oh querido Dios de la sabiduría, algo de luz.


----------



## -H- (2 Abr 2020)

Lo primero no fiarse de chorradas que dice un tio sin mensajes en el foro que dice que le han dicho, lamentable
Lo segundo no ponerse a tomar medidas ahora, sino llevar años de preparación, que esto no de de ayer, ahora es tarde
Lo tercero si tienes cantidades de dinero tan ridículas en vez de decir chorradas por foros te las sacas en cash y te las llevas a casa


----------



## mulleixion (2 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Lo primero no fiarse de chorradas que dice un tio sin mensajes en el foro que dice que le han dicho, lamentable
> Lo segundo no ponerse a tomar medidas ahora, sino llevar años de preparación, que esto no de de ayer, ahora es tarde
> Lo tercero si tienes cantidades de dinero tan ridículas en vez de decir chorradas por foros te las sacas en cash y te las llevas a casa



Osea que tu criterio se basa en cuántos "mensajitos" tenga un forero. Los nuevos usuarios son todos Trolls del sistema y tú eres el puto amo. 

Tengo que decirte que en otro de los hilos la gente está recomendando no sacar el dinero en efectivo porque luego igual no puedes utilizar ni el efectivo ni te queda nada en cuenta para usar la tarjeta.


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

La veterania cuando hay un historia de buenos consejos es un grado, la información sólida es otro grado
Cuando se junta forero nuevo con que llega diciendo me han dicho que y encima la solidez de la fuente es risible, pues puñetera basura
Desde luego el Banco Santander no va a avisar a sus gestores de que habrá corralito si lo hubiere,
No conozco casos de corralitos al dinero en efectivo
No descarto para nada que haya corralito o quita en España, pero desde luego no al efectivo
Si tanto te preocupa saca mitad cash y lo dejas el resto para usar con tarjeta y hacer comprar por inet
10k es un cantidad ridícula para preocuparse por ella
Para cantidades mayores el momento era antes
Por favor un poco de seriedad hombre, 
Menudo hilo que has defecado


----------



## Michael Lenke (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> No conozco casos de corralitos al dinero en efectivo



Cierto, el efectivo se devalua. Pero tampoco, nunca antes el dinero electrónico tuvo el uso que ahora tiene. Eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta. Han conseguido que en españa no haya nadie (o casi) sin cuenta bancaria. Los yayos para cobrar la pension, los curritos para pagar recibos, los jovenes para tarjetas, pagar la uni.... Esto es nuevo, solo hemos pasado la crisis de 2008 en estas condiciones de dinero electronico y grandes empresas dispuestas a colaborar.

Hoy en dia, solo hay que enviar a cambiar los papelitos al BE, y penalizar a quien los acepte. Tal y como obedece la borregada, no hay mejor corralito.

De todas formas, lo que esta claro es que cualquier cosa que te guarde o administre otro tiene muy poca fiabilidad. Cada uno debe cuidar lo suyo para tener cierta seguridad. Cuanto menos tengas que confiar en un tercero, mas seguro será, como todo en la vida. Cuanta mas larga la cadena de confianza, entre uno y el bien, mas peligro. No existe nadie 100% de fiar. Y el dinero no es un bien, es otro eslabón en la cadena.


----------



## mulleixion (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> La veterania cuando hay un historia de buenos consejos es un grado, la información sólida es otro grado
> Cuando se junta forero nuevo con que llega diciendo me han dicho que y encima la solidez de la fuente es risible, pues puñetera basura
> Desde luego el Banco Santander no va a avisar a sus gestores de que habrá corralito si lo hubiere,
> No conozco casos de corralitos al dinero en efectivo
> ...



Para ser un hilo "defecado" querido Hulio , tiene bastante feedback, no solo por mi ignorancia respecto al tema si no porque si te paras un poquito a perder tu apreciado tiempo en leer al resto de personas , comprobarás que : 

1. Dicho gestor, es amigo de hace años . No el de ventanilla que ves una vez al año si eso. 

2. Las personas incluso aquí en el hilo discrepan unas con otras en cómo actuar, que hacer con el dinero o en qué situación nos podemos encontrar. 

3. Las opiniones constructivas todas son bien recibidas. Si eres de los de " Otro Paco " , " Otro troll " , " Otro retarded " este no es tu sitio , porque esto es un foro y como tal suscita debate , opiniones positivas y negativas , pero esputar que es un trolleo así porque te sale del rabo , tiene menos contenido y continente que la duda que yo tenía cuando decidí abrir el hilo. 

Te voy a parodiar la frase de las feminazis " El troll eres tú "


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (3 Abr 2020)

Todo esto ya me lo planteé yo en el 2008. Para una persona sin demasiados conocimientos financieros y fiscales es muy difícil hacer eso que dices. Yo he diversificado bastante, sacado cantidades, etc..., pero finalmente no te lo puedes llevar todo fuera, eso también tiene su problemática, ni mucho menos meter el dinero debajo del colchón (se convierte en dinero negro), y mas en una época donde es posible que deje de circular el dinero en efectivo.


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Y a mi la vecina me ha recomendado que no haga casos de los cuñados de los foros que un amigo de la infancia les han dicho que han dicho un dicho
Cuñadismo everywhere como está bajando el nivel del floro


----------



## Paradise_man (3 Abr 2020)

muchos ya teniamos la pasta fuera de España/UE


----------



## NS 4 (3 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Osea que tu criterio se basa en cuántos "mensajitos" tenga un forero. Los nuevos usuarios son todos Trolls del sistema y tú eres el puto amo.
> 
> Tengo que decirte que en otro de los hilos la gente está recomendando no sacar el dinero en efectivo porque luego igual no puedes utilizar ni el efectivo ni te queda nada en cuenta para usar la tarjeta.



Afirmativo, yo de hecho tengo poco metálico en euros, y fácil que este año lo vaya liquidando...aun se pueden comprar joyas verdad...os doy ideas..

Por otro lado, tanto un escenario de ruptura del euro, como un escenario de supresión del metálico tienen una alta probabilidad de ocurrir...

Por tanto, si tenéis metálico tened metálico en francos suizos, en coronas danesas, o en dólares canadienses, australianos o americanos...NO LO TENGÁIS EN LA MONEDA DE UN PAIS DE LA UNIÓN...donde ya han ensayado en Suecia con conclusiones bien evidentes...la gente ni se inmuta.

Repito...NO METÁLICO EN EUROS, o no en cantidades sustanciales como medida para evitar corralito y quita, o consecuencias de una ruptura del euro.

Y en cuanto al banco:

SWISSQUOTE

SAXOBANK

NATIONAL NETHERLANDEN

Y bastantes mas....permiten tener el ahorro en otros lugares que no sean España...con los bolivarianos en el poder TODO ES POSIBLE.

Recordad que en este momento del proceso de muerte del modelo económico … NO DAN UN DURO POR NUESTROS HUESOS.

Aún estáis a tiempo.

Lo digo con la mejor intención del mundo.


----------



## su IGWT (3 Abr 2020)

pero la UE no permitiria hacer algo asi verdad¿


----------



## austral (3 Abr 2020)

La de tonterías que hay que leer


----------



## LuigiDS (3 Abr 2020)

Yo creo firmemente que esa medida será la última en tomar y caso de tomarse el menor de los problemas será el quedarte sin dinero. Pensar que después de eso nadie querrá cobrar su salario por el banco o tener su dinero ahí, volveremos al pago en mano, al trueque o a cualquier método fuera del sistema. Y eso no se lo pueden permitir en la UE. Para ellos el control es necesario.


----------



## Diderot (3 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues eso. Un amigo mío gestor del Banco Santander de la capital me ha recomendado que saque todo mi dinero del banco lo antes posible ( por posible corralito ) .
> 
> 
> ¿ Puede ser posible esto del corralito ?
> ...




Yo no sé el por qué siempre son los gestores amigos los que dan este tipo de consejos. Es curioso


----------



## porcospin (3 Abr 2020)

@mulleixion ¿estas orgulloso de que un post inventado tenga movimiento? ¿aunque sea para que te digan que es una defecación?

Eres un troll y ademas bastante tonto, porque si tu objetivo es quebrar el sistema bancario, hazlo pero sin preocupaciones, puedes estar seguro de que no hay quiebra suficientemente grande para que te afecte a ti, el peor corralito posible no te deberia quitar el sueño.

De hecho no deberias tener miedo de nada, cuando no tienes nada no hay nada que perder. Tu puedes apostar por las vias más radicales, soviet extremo, vox...




mulleixion dijo:


> Para ser un hilo "defecado" querido Hulio , tiene bastante feedback, no solo por mi ignorancia respecto al tema si no porque si te paras un poquito a perder tu apreciado tiempo en leer al resto de personas , comprobarás que :
> 
> 1. Dicho gestor, es amigo de hace años . No el de ventanilla que ves una vez al año si eso.
> 
> ...


----------



## mulleixion (3 Abr 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> @mulleixion ¿estas orgulloso de que un post inventado tenga movimiento? ¿aunque sea para que te digan que es una defecación?
> 
> Eres un troll y ademas bastante tonto, porque si tu objetivo es quebrar el sistema bancario, hazlo pero sin preocupaciones, puedes estar seguro de que no hay quiebra suficientemente grande para que te afecte a ti, el peor corralito posible no te deberia quitar el sueño.
> 
> De hecho no deberias tener miedo de nada, cuando no tienes nada no hay nada que perder. Tu puedes apostar por las vias más radicales, soviet extremo, vox...



Y sigues con lo de inventado. Tu eres tonto.


----------



## Cafalsk28 (3 Abr 2020)

Salvini plantea un referendo en Italia sobre la salida de la UE ante el «egoísmo» de Bruselas

Hay fórmulas que llegarían a ser incluso peor que un corralito con su correspondiente quita


----------



## Cafalsk28 (3 Abr 2020)

Y aquí algunos gilipollas diciendo que hace sol.....no alcanzan a ver los nubarrones que se avecinan por el horizonte


----------



## Cafalsk28 (3 Abr 2020)

Yo no sé a ciencia cierta que harán exactamente, pero ahora es tiempo de recordar que EL BANCO NO ES TU AMIGO


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2020)

Pablete I de Galapagar quiere meterle mano a esos ahorros que tienes, y ya es vicepresidente. Yo iría tomándome en serio estas cosas.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (3 Abr 2020)

Stopper dijo:


> A mí me trataron de vender un fondo de inversión y poco más y le convenzo yo al subdirector de mi sucursal (con su trajecito, su corbata y su postureo) para que invierta en el MSCI World.




Tengo mas de 100k en una cuenta corriente de Openbank. Si en lugar de dejarlo ahi, lo metodo a fondos tipo MSCI World, Emerging, Small Caps en 80% 10% 10% (por decir alguna "cartera de batalla" basica todoterreno) y el coletas decide confiscar cuentas por encima de 50k, todo lo que tenga en fondos es intocable para el gobierno?

Es que si no es fondos, que queda, bitcoin? ETF de oro? (por que a ver quien es el listo que compra oro fisico ahora)

Y por cierto, que pasaria si Openbank y Santander quiebran? Que pasa si Amund quiebra? (en este caso son los que manejan los MSCI que compraria desde Openbank)


----------



## mulleixion (3 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Tengo mas de 100k en una cuenta corriente de Openbank. Si en lugar de dejarlo ahi, lo metodo a fondos tipo MSCI World, Emerging, Small Caps en 80% 10% 10% (por decir alguna "cartera de batalla" basica todoterreno) y el coletas decide confiscar cuentas por encima de 50k, todo lo que tenga en fondos es intocable para el gobierno?
> 
> Es que si no es fondos, que queda, bitcoin? ETF de oro? (por que a ver quien es el listo que compra oro fisico ahora)
> 
> Y por cierto, que pasaria si Openbank y Santander quiebran? Que pasa si Amund quiebra? (en este caso son los que manejan los MSCI que compraria desde Openbank)



Hacienda aumenta los controles a los propietarios de bitcoins

Leí esto esta misma mañana por si te sirve de algo.


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

PACOnsejos desde la barra de bar, palillo en boca
A mi mi cuñao me ha dicho que los que que atienden PACOnsejos no duran mucho junto a su dinero


----------



## Jamie Dimon (3 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Hacienda aumenta los controles a los propietarios de bitcoins
> 
> Leí esto esta misma mañana por si te sirve de algo.



Esta basura ya esta preparando el terreno para la confiscacion masiva de BTC cuando su chiringuito quiebre. Los que tengais BTC comprados en exchanges KYC iros preparando para poder argumentar que los habeis perdido o directamente id saliendo del pais. Los que tengan BTC desde hace años o compren solo en mano y nunca han dicho ni pio estan a salvo.

Pero eso no es todo: Quien nos dice que el coletas no se saca un decreto que fuerce a la gente a liquidar sus posiciones en fondos y acciones para pagar su "contribucion"? Si no pueden ellos directamente intervenir por que al final, si estas en un MSCI estas invertido en miles de empresas internacionales y el gobierno no se quiere meter en problemas con empresas de todo el mundo, pero podria amenazar a sus ciudadanos con sanciones para que ellos manualmente liquiden?... cuidado pues.



Maxos dijo:


> El gobierno de España no tiene ningún poder sobre esas acciones.
> Esas acciones se intercambian usando la plataforma de NASDAQ, la cual tiene licencia del gobierno de EEUU, y en Amazon también reconocen que eres el propietario de esas acciones.
> Si nadie de esos 3 (NASDAQ, gobierno de EEUU, Amazon) reconoce al gobierno de España como el propietario (y por su propio interés no lo harían), no pueden expropiar nada.
> 
> ...



Añado lo de arriba a lo que comentais.

Para liarlo aun mas, olvidaos de tener un par de acciones, si no de estar en un Vanguard o MSCI con miles de empresas en tu cartera mediante solo una participacion en un indice. Podria un estado confiscar tus participaciones? si lo hace, seria dañar a todas empresas, por todo el mundo, seria un marron.

Ahora, que pasa si el estado a punta de "pistola" (de multas inasumibles) te dice que tienes que liquidar tus posiciones para "ayudar al bien comun" y pagar el % pactado con el coletas para dicho "bien comun"? 

No se si me explico. En ese caso seria una liquidacion manual a tu nombre a todos los efectos, no seria el estado interviniendo. Me pregunto si esto seria posible que se lo saquen de la manga.

Solo me quiero cubrir ante todo escenario posible, antes de hacer una mega inversion en fondos, por que cada vez quiero menos en mis cuentas corrientes.


----------



## mulleixion (3 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Esta basura ya esta preparando el terreno para la confiscacion masiva de BTC cuando su chiringuito quiebre. Los que tengais BTC comprados en exchanges KYC iros preparando para poder argumentar que los habeis perdido o directamente id saliendo del pais. Los que tengan BTC desde hace años o compren solo en mano y nunca han dicho ni pio estan a salvo.
> 
> Pero eso no es todo: Quien nos dice que el coletas no se saca un decreto que fuerce a la gente a liquidar sus posiciones en fondos y acciones para pagar su "contribucion"? Si no pueden ellos directamente intervenir por que al final, si estas en un MSCI estas invertido en miles de empresas internacionales y el gobierno no se quiere meter en problemas con empresas de todo el mundo, pero podria amenazar a sus ciudadanos con sanciones para que ellos manualmente liquiden?... cuidado pues.
> 
> ...



Las manos recaudatorias parecen no tener fin ni muro que las pare. A los youtubers que se van a Andorra para no pagar aquí los millones a esos sí que no les pillan.


----------



## mulleixion (3 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Esta basura ya esta preparando el terreno para la confiscacion masiva de BTC cuando su chiringuito quiebre. Los que tengais BTC comprados en exchanges KYC iros preparando para poder argumentar que los habeis perdido o directamente id saliendo del pais. Los que tengan BTC desde hace años o compren solo en mano y nunca han dicho ni pio estan a salvo.
> 
> Pero eso no es todo: Quien nos dice que el coletas no se saca un decreto que fuerce a la gente a liquidar sus posiciones en fondos y acciones para pagar su "contribucion"? Si no pueden ellos directamente intervenir por que al final, si estas en un MSCI estas invertido en miles de empresas internacionales y el gobierno no se quiere meter en problemas con empresas de todo el mundo, pero podria amenazar a sus ciudadanos con sanciones para que ellos manualmente liquiden?... cuidado pues.
> 
> ...





Garantizado "en teoría "


----------



## selenio (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Lo primero no fiarse de chorradas que dice un tio sin mensajes en el foro que dice que le han dicho, lamentable
> Lo segundo no ponerse a tomar medidas ahora, sino llevar años de preparación, que esto no de de ayer, ahora es tarde
> Lo tercero si tienes cantidades de dinero tan ridículas en vez de decir chorradas por foros te las sacas en cash y te las llevas a casa



El primer irreponsable es el vicepresidente segundo del gobierno amenazando con el art 128 en estos momentos tan oscuros, creando una incertidumbre totalmente innecesaria y muy contraproducente, interpretandolo como le sale del nabo, sin tener en cuenta otros articulos como el art 33, que protegen la propiedad privada y establecen indemnizaciones.

Y yo no he sacado nada, y con perdon del OP y todos mis respetos a lo que a conseguido ahorrar, pero no tengo precisamente solo 10k, piso solo tengo el que vivo.


----------



## Stopper (3 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Tengo mas de 100k en una cuenta corriente de Openbank. Si en lugar de dejarlo ahi, lo metodo a fondos tipo MSCI World, Emerging, Small Caps en 80% 10% 10% (por decir alguna "cartera de batalla" basica todoterreno) y el coletas decide confiscar cuentas por encima de 50k, todo lo que tenga en fondos es intocable para el gobierno?
> 
> Es que si no es fondos, que queda, bitcoin? ETF de oro? (por que a ver quien es el listo que compra oro fisico ahora)
> 
> Y por cierto, que pasaria si Openbank y Santander quiebran? Que pasa si Amund quiebra? (en este caso son los que manejan los MSCI que compraria desde Openbank)



Mi consejo es diversificar incluso en bancos. Bajo ningún concepto tener más de 100.000€ en una unica CC por titular y como ya he visto en varios foros si son 50.000€ como máximo, mejor. Tienes NN con IBAN holandés. Que igual no puedes tocar el dinero un tiempo, pero estará a salvo mientras sacamos a la gentuza de podemos del gobierno. En Openbank tienes el robo Advisor, puedes meter algo ahí. Pero infórmate, no hagas lo que te diga un desconocido en un foro.

También puedes invertir en fondos de Amundi o Vanguard, una parte en esos fondos, otra en CC. Los fondos consisten en activos financieros. Y posiblemente los de renta variable den muy buen resultado de aquí a 3-5 años. La renta fija tiene muy mala pinta. Si la cosa se pone fea yo lo metería en el MSCI World o mejor aún en el equivalente de Vanguard que lo tienes en myinvestor. Son fondos domiciliados en Luxemburgo e Irlanda.

Pero no creo que llegue la sangre al río. Lo que sí creo es que nos van a freír a impuestos (IRPF, IVA, etc), bajar el sueldo a los funcionarios y ya se verá que otras hijoputadas del estilo. Ya lo he comentado antes pero no creo que haya oposiciones en años. Un 2012 a la griega.


----------



## Cafalsk28 (3 Abr 2020)

selenio dijo:


> El primer irreponsable es el vicepresidente segundo del gobierno amenazando con el art 128 en estos momentos tan oscuros, creando una incertidumbre totalmente innecesaria y muy contraproducente, interpretandolo como le sale del nabo, sin tener en cuenta otros articulos como el art 33, que protegen la propiedad privada y establecen indemnizaciones.
> 
> Y yo no he sacado nada, y con perdon del OP y todos mis respetos a lo que a conseguido ahorrar, pero no tengo precisamente solo 10k, piso solo tengo el que vivo.



Las indemnizaciones no tienen porqué ser en dinero. Recordad que en Argentina bonificaron a la población afectada por el corralito con bonos del estado argentino.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (3 Abr 2020)

Stopper dijo:


> Mi consejo es diversificar incluso en bancos. Bajo ningún concepto tener más de 100.000€ en una unica CC por titular y como ya he visto en varios foros si son 50.000€ como máximo, mejor. Tienes NN con IBAN holandés. Que igual no puedes tocar el dinero un tiempo, pero estará a salvo mientras sacamos a la gentuza de podemos del gobierno. En Openbank tienes el robo Advisor, puedes meter algo ahí. Pero infórmate, no hagas lo que te diga un desconocido en un foro.
> 
> También puedes invertir en fondos de Amundi o Vanguard, una parte en esos fondos, otra en CC. Los fondos consisten en activos financieros. Y posiblemente los de renta variable den muy buen resultado de aquí a 3-5 años. La renta fija tiene muy mala pinta. Si la cosa se pone fea yo lo metería en el MSCI World o mejor aún en el equivalente de Vanguard que lo tienes en myinvestor. Son fondos domiciliados en Luxemburgo e Irlanda.
> 
> Pero no creo que llegue la sangre al río. Lo que sí creo es que nos van a freír a impuestos (IRPF, IVA, etc), bajar el sueldo a los funcionarios y ya se verá que otras hijoputadas del estilo. Ya lo he comentado antes pero no creo que haya oposiciones en años. Un 2012 a la griega.



La pregunta que no tengo claro es el tema que preguntaba: los gobiernos hasta que punto pueden confiscar?

Pueden Unidas Pandemias sacarse por decreto que los tenientes de carteras tengan que liquidar para pagar un % de la supuesta confiscacion? Pablemos ya a mostrado su carta alegando a ese art. constitucional del bien comun. No vaya a ser que ni en fondos puedas estar tranquilo.

Prefiero no tener nada en cuentas de fuera teniendo actualmente residencia fiscal española, para evitarme 720's. Es un modelo dantesco, no descarto que lo modifiquen y lo bajen a 25k de un dia para otro o lo endurezcan y te pille con cuentas fuera que ni te acordabas que tenias, y recuerda que no prescribe nunca. No tiene sentido, si puedes tener capital ilimitado fuera mediante fondos. CC's prefiero tenerlo en IBAN nacional en un par de bancos y listo..

Aunque no lleguen tan lejos, si podrian endurecer la fiscalidad en cuanto a fondos indexados que es el ultimo bastion que mas o menos te deja moverte (libre fiscalidad hasta liquidar posiciones)


----------



## Stopper (3 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> La pregunta que no tengo claro es el tema que preguntaba: los gobiernos hasta que punto pueden confiscar?
> 
> Pueden Unidas Pandemias sacarse por decreto que los tenientes de carteras tengan que liquidar para pagar un % de la supuesta confiscacion? Pablemos ya a mostrado su carta alegando a ese art. constitucional del bien comun. No vaya a ser que ni en fondos puedas estar tranquilo.
> 
> ...



No soy experto, pero confiscar como tal no pueden. Pero cuidado que algún banco podría marcarse un Popular.

Exprópiese la finca de Galapagar

Pueden subir la presión fiscal y lo van a hacer porque no va a quedar más remedio. Pero en los fondos? Mientras no vendas ni hagas traspasos que van a hacer? Lo único que podrían modificar es el tema de los traspasos, que por ahora están al margen. 

En cuando a lo del 720, si te impone respeto, un asesor fiscal te hace los papeles y la gestión por 50€ al año.


----------



## arrpak (3 Abr 2020)

un gestor??? será el que actualiza las libretas


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2020)

Stopper dijo:


> No soy experto, pero confiscar como tal no pueden. Pero cuidado que algún banco podría marcarse un Popular.
> 
> Exprópiese la finca de Galapagar
> 
> ...



Hombre... Expropiar también querían con pisos vacíos de varios "fortunetis" o grandes inversores con la excusa de que todo el mundo merece una vivienda digna y así legalizar a los okupas.... O eso tenía yo entendido


----------



## austral (4 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues eso. Un amigo mío gestor del Banco Santander de la capital me ha recomendado que saque todo mi dinero del banco lo antes posible ( por posible corralito ) .
> 
> 
> ¿ Puede ser posible esto del corralito ?
> ...



Sólo te ha faltado decir, "soy votante de VOX (o del PP), y quiero crear un poco de pánico para echar mierda al Gobierno".

Por favor, pero como va haber un corralito..hay que ser tonto sólo para pensarlo.


----------



## Rain dog (4 Abr 2020)

El virus no ha golpeado a España e Italia por casualidad. Son dos países PIGS perfectos a los que usar como chivos expiatorios para lo que viene.

No podía ser, para el guión, que el bicho estallase en la superpoblada Alemania, o en la aún más superpoblada Inglaterra. Ellos son eficientes y ordenados. Nosotros el pelotón de los torpes. Teníamos que ser nosotros.

Ya he contado en muchos mensajes que la propagación del bicho es absurda. Como muy bien dices, se está cociendo algo en Europa -y en el mundo-, no es bueno, y nos van a utilizar para ello.


----------



## Barruno (4 Abr 2020)

Stopper dijo:


> En Chipre respetaron los 100.000€.
> En Grecia entraron los hombres de negro.
> 
> Quizás veamos ambas cosas aquí.



Dejad de hablar de lo que pasó em Chipre para suponer que harian lo mismo aqui.

Em Chipte hicieron algo nuevo por primera vez. Aquí pueden hacer algo tambien nuevo y que no tenga nada que ver con lo de Chipre.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues eso. Un amigo mío gestor del Banco Santander de la capital me ha recomendado que saque todo mi dinero del banco lo antes posible ( por posible corralito ) .
> 
> 
> ¿ Puede ser posible esto del corralito ?
> ...



Puto mentiroso de mierda.

tu amigo no existe. y tu eres un gilipollas asusta viejas. corre. saca tu dinero y metetelo donde te quepa.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 Abr 2020)

Ryu dijo:


> Tu problema es que estás incurriendo en un delito de pánico financiero.



De hecho bastante grave.

lo acabo de denunciar a la GC en breve tendras noticias por mentir sobre algo tan serio, y por supuesto por gilipollas. ellos ya tienen tu IP

la proxima vez te lo pensaras un poquito mas. por cierto. si lo de tu amigo es cierto, no vas a tener mas rtemedio que identificarlo. a no ser que te quieras comer tu solito el marron.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 Abr 2020)

Miércoles a las 21:46


Añadir marcador
#1


Pues eso. Un amigo mío gestor del Banco Santander de la capital me ha recomendado que saque todo mi dinero del banco lo antes posible ( por posible corralito ) .


¿ Puede ser posible esto del corralito ?

¿ Que ocurriría con un ahorro de 10.000€ que tengo en mi banco ?

¿ Que puede ocurrir con un ahorrador de más de 100k ?

La verdad que me he asustado con lo que me ha dicho ya que no ha sido ninguna broma .


A ver si algún "experto" arroja algo de luz sobre esto.



Todo perfecto. por si se te ocurre borrarlo, ellos ya lo tienen todo. ala a pasar buen dia...


----------



## porcospin (4 Abr 2020)

Hipótesis
1) el amigo de @mulleixion no existe, y esto es un post troll de un descerebrado

2) la persona existe pero no es amigo ni conocido, sino un simple empleado y tras la perdida de tiempo de tener que atender a alguien así cada x dias.
De tener que escuchar sus miserias, sus quejas de que el gobierno va a quebrar a la banca, y el perderá o al menos no podra sacar su fortuna de 1000 eur, blabla.. 
Y ante este panorama, el empleado amablemente le habra dicho algo del estilo "saque todo su dinero de la cuenta si asi se queda más tranquilo"





ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Puto mentiroso de mierda.
> 
> tu amigo no existe. y tu eres un gilipollas asusta viejas. corre. saca tu dinero y metetelo donde te quepa.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2020)

austral dijo:


> Sólo te ha faltado decir, "soy votante de VOX (o del PP), y quiero crear un poco de pánico para echar mierda al Gobierno".
> 
> Por favor, pero como va haber un corralito..hay que ser tonto sólo para pensarlo.



Pues me parece que aquí el único tonto eres tú . Y encima de Unidas Pandemias.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Puto mentiroso de mierda.
> 
> tu amigo no existe. y tu eres un gilipollas asusta viejas. corre. saca tu dinero y metetelo donde te quepa.



A chuparla , CALVO SUBNORMAL


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> De hecho bastante grave.
> 
> lo acabo de denunciar a la GC en breve tendras noticias por mentir sobre algo tan serio, y por supuesto por gilipollas. ellos ya tienen tu IP
> 
> la proxima vez te lo pensaras un poquito mas. por cierto. si lo de tu amigo es cierto, no vas a tener mas rtemedio que identificarlo. a no ser que te quieras comer tu solito el marron.



Tal delito no existe aquí en España. Si tuvieses medio cerebro te hubieses parado a leer los comentarios del foro. Y segundo , lo que cito es cierto por lo que a mí que me la suda. 

Sigue echando bilis desde tu casa pero recuerda : 

A LLORAR A LA LLORERIA


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Hipótesis
> 1) el amigo de @mulleixion no existe, y esto es un post troll de un descerebrado
> 
> 2) la persona existe pero no es amigo ni conocido, sino un simple empleado y tras la perdida de tiempo de tener que atender a alguien así cada x dias.
> ...



Ambas incorrectas. Y el como amigo me lo recomendó . No me dijo corre ! Saca todo tu dinero !


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Miércoles a las 21:46
> 
> 
> Añadir marcador
> ...



Anda calla un poco CALVO


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ambas incorrectas. Y el como amigo me lo recomendó . No me dijo corre ! Saca todo tu dinero !



El tio del banco *nunca* es tu amigo.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Miércoles a las 21:46
> 
> 
> Añadir marcador
> ...



Toma 



Otro para que denuncies. Y tienes además una larga lista en YouTube de economistas o expertos hablando del tema..corre corre vete a la Guardia Civil con los vídeos de YouTube de todos . Corre tooooonto


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Miércoles a las 21:46
> 
> 
> Añadir marcador
> ...





Toma tooooonto


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Miércoles a las 21:46
> 
> 
> Añadir marcador
> ...





Este ya te dice que mejor el dinero en una aseguradora o fondo de inversión que en un banco


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> A chuparla , CALVO SUBNORMAL



Calvo?
Además de mentiroso , retrasado mental profundo .
Pero tranquilo , ya se encargarán de ti .


----------



## megamaxi (4 Abr 2020)

El OP cuasi-pompero está intentando generar pánico.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Toma tooooonto



Corre corre , saca tu dinero del banco que te lo quitan .

TONTOOOOOO!!!


----------



## BeninExpress (4 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Este ya te dice que mejor el dinero en una aseguradora o fondo de inversión que en un banco



Lo siento, lo he quitado en cuanto ha dicho Pedro Sanches..


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Calvo?
> Además de mentiroso , retrasado mental profundo .
> Pero tranquilo , ya se encargarán de ti .



Me hace gracia lo de ya se encargarán de ti , la verdad. 

Jajajajajajajajajajaja sal de tu cueva


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Toma tooooonto



Pero mira que eres idiota jajajajajj

De verdad te fias de lo que diga un fascista 
Rancio y en las últimas ??

Madre mía!!
Toda la vida matando tontos, y siempre aparecen las !!!


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2020)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Lo siento, lo he quitado en cuanto ha dicho Pedro Sanches..



Pero estos vídeos que he linkeado también los van a buscar a ellos la G.C por generar pánico financiero o como .... Que aquí tenemos a @ex pepito feliz que es de los SPETNAZ


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Pero mira que eres idiota jajajajajj
> 
> De verdad te fias de lo que diga un fascista
> Rancio y en las últimas ??
> ...



Fascista ? Uff...duras declaraciones . Ahora le voy a pasar tu hilo a este señor para que te denuncie por calumnias . La G.C ya lo tiene. Espera en casa , van para allá.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Fascista ? Uff...duras declaraciones . Ahora le voy a pasar tu hilo a este señor para que te denuncie por calumnias . La G.C ya lo tiene. Espera en casa , van para allá.



Tonto no... RETONTO !!!

pero si el mismo lo declara a los 4 vientos so idiota. llamarlo fascista rancio para el seria un piropo.

pero lo que tu has hecho si tiene mucho delito. decir que un empleado de la banca, te recomienda sacar todo tu dinero???
tranquilo que alguien te pedirá explicaciones muy pronto. a ti y a tu "amigo..."


sabes borrar tu cuenta? seguramente por ser un subnormal profundo no sepas. pues averigualo y hazlo. es un consejo


por cierto, este señor ya predijo que en la ultima crisis que españa entraria tambien en corralito y seria intervenida... ni una cosa ni la otra jojojoj


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Tonto no... RETONTO !!!
> 
> pero si el mismo lo declara a los 4 vientos so idiota. llamarlo fascista rancio para el seria un piropo.
> 
> ...



Pero a él también le vas a denunciar ? O a él no? Papanatas


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pero a él también le vas a denunciar ? O a él no? Papanatas



El no es empleado de banca


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Tonto no... RETONTO !!!
> 
> pero si el mismo lo declara a los 4 vientos so idiota. llamarlo fascista rancio para el seria un piropo.
> 
> ...




Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj consejos vendo que para mí no tengo. Menudo CALVO


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> El no es empleado de banca



Y donde pone que yo si soy empleado de banca? WTF me rindo ante tu obsolescencia cerebral programada


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 Abr 2020)

mulleixion dijo:


> Y donde pone que yo si soy empleado de banca? WTF me rindo ante tu obsolescencia cerebral programada



Tranquilo que solo te estaba tomando el pelo . Me dio por ahí xD

Por mi parte ya está bien de insultos 
Y descalificaciones .

Solo te digo que al igual que en 2008, saldremos de esta sin necesidad de medidas tan extremas .
Un saludo


----------



## elKaiser (4 Abr 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Tranquilo que solo te estaba tomando el pelo . Me dio por ahí xD
> 
> Por mi parte ya está bien de insultos
> Y descalificaciones .
> ...



Dígame vd que medidas no tan extremas serán esas, tengo curiosidad; partimos de que el dinero de los ahorradoes es sagrado.

Considere vd, que el déficit publico y de la seguridad social van a ser demoledores.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 Abr 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Dígame vd que medidas no tan extremas serán esas, tengo curiosidad; partimos de que el dinero de los ahorradoes es sagrado.
> 
> Considere vd, que el déficit publico y de la seguridad social van a ser demoledores.



Vamos a pagar impuestos como nunca antes . Vamos a pagar por TODO.
pero corralito no habrá .

Vamos a pagar por salir a la calle , por respirar incluso pondrán un impuesto por defecar más de dos veces al día...
Pero no habrá intervención ni corralito .
En unos meses lo veremos


----------



## elKaiser (4 Abr 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Vamos a pagar impuestos como nunca antes . Vamos a pagar por TODO.
> pero corralito no habrá .
> 
> Vamos a pagar por salir a la calle , por respirar incluso pondrán un impuesto por defecar más de dos veces al día...
> ...



Una recuperación económica con ese nivel impositivo es inviable.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 Abr 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Una recuperación económica con ese nivel impositivo es inviable.



Tranquilo . Europa ya se recuperó de dos guerras mundiales , y no sé cuántas crisis económicas ...
Saldremos de esta. 
Coincido contigo que el precio a pagar será muy alto.


----------

